# Oracle (non touch) steam wand washer replacement



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

The washer on my non touch Oracle has split and needs replacing. I've looked online, but I can't find anything that looks similar to my washer (see https://photos.app.goo.gl/TCgNi3npND4j8q7k9).

I've found https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001854.html, but this looks nothing what's on my machine.

Can anyone advise where I can get a replacement, or whether the above part will work?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@strictlysocial I think a FKM o'ring would work fine, I bought boxes of assorted fkm and Butyl o rings from Amazon years ago. You will probably find an assorted FKM set will fit many o rings on your machine and other things.

Last week dismantled and repaired a ceramic tap cartridge that was leaking from the stem for a few pennies, with a couple of o rings from my set.


----------



## wayno (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine split/broker a couple of months back, but hasn't seemed to make any difference - Maybe have to screw the bottom of the wand up tighter but all good!


----------



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Just to loop back as I've finally bought a new one and thought someone may find the dimensions useful.

As suggested above, I went for a FKM seal, with 14mm internal dimension x 2.5mm cross section.

Lots on ebay if needed.


----------

